# Automatic fly spray systems?



## tpup (Oct 14, 2010)

I once boarded at a barn that had these. The results were wonderful - it would spray intermittently during the day in summer and killed all the flies. The barn was fly-free. The flies were absolutely horrible here last summer in my current barn and we used everything...strips, fly predators and gallons and gallons of fly spray. It will be $1400 to have the system put in my barn. Any feedback or opinions?? Worth it or not? The chemical aspect of it bothers me, but so do the flies!


----------



## wetrain17 (May 25, 2011)

The barn where I board at has someone come in twice in the warm season and spray for flies, spiders, etc. They do take out all water and feed buckets before hand. It makes a huge difference. 

Ive only seen the small auto fly sprayer that hang on the wall. Don't know too much about them to get a good or bad review.


----------



## 40232 (Jan 10, 2013)

They sound amazing ._o


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

The barn I board at has one, other local barns are swarmed with flies already (thank you TX weather!) and there's none at mine. And no scraping bot fly eggs off this year


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

I have had ours for about 25 years I love it. It is adjustable so you can run it less in the spring and fall and more in the summer. I know in one day if it is malfunctioning.
It doesn't break very often either, I think I have replaced the pump and a few nozzles in 25 years. You do have to know how to close it in the winter if you freeze, it needs to have mineral oil pumped in it for the winter.
Some boarding barns around here charge extra $$ during the summer to pay for the spray.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

be sure the spray and mist is away from feed and waterers. i was considering something,but i would have to redo the mist lines. \Have you tried the fly predators ? more natural way, i hear good and bad about them. I got a free sample but the weather got nasty , odd cold storm passed through, so i think they died.


----------



## Robert01 (Mar 17, 2014)

*DIY fly system*

I was searching for info on an automatic fly spray system and found this old thread and just wanted to offer some info. We're do it yourselfers and found that these systems are really quite easy to install in a horse barn. 
We have a nine stall barn and had a complete unit installed within a Saturday afternoon from start to finish. We bought it from Greenwood Equine Equipment and they were extremely helpful in helping us design the layout and making sure we had everything to get the system up and running. 
By doing it ourselves we saved a ton vs. having someone do it for us. Just wanted to pass this on to anyone interested in these systems.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

We just have the small individual automatic sprayers that are battery operated - we only have a 5 horse barn so they work well - one in each stall - about $35 for the dispenser and first canister which lasts quite a long time
I don't like the air in there to be too full of chemicals so I also hang the sticky poles around and they attract insects to them really well


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I use the automatic small fly spray machines that jaydee speaks of.
Besides in the barn I have one in the house garage and another outside on my back porch/deck...
No flies, no mosquitoes or bugs of any kind entering my home from the most heavily used entrances. A can of repellant lasts 30 days with a_ very often_ blast of spray.. mine can be time & application adjusted if I want... that would allow a longer time for each can to last,... but the "no bugs" in the house is great. 

My horses benefit from the sprayers too. My upper stalls dividers are bars so the air circulation is better. I have 3 sprayers currently... 1 on the back wall centered between my 3 stalls and then on the pole barn posts in the "aisle" facing toward the stalls I have 2 more sprayers...my entire barn is covered. My horses come and "visit" many days when the flies are treacherous...no feasting on them under their...outside when we ride...fly spray applied is a must!!

There are many scents available for this type of machine...works off of 2 "D" cell batteries... 

Now that I have them, I wonder how I did without them...:wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

After reading about how some people have developed problems from long term exposure to these chemicals I wouldn't use them myself. I've seen fly predators in action and would use them instead.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I've been using Fly Predators as well for the last 3 years and although they do a really good job at reducing the numbers of flies and I have more than the recommended amount per horse than I need I still don't find they're enough on their own to manage without the sprays


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

The spray I use is Chrysanthemums based...you know flowers. 
Processed and put in a can there is nothing more dangerous in this than any spray can or bottle of horse fly spray. Probably less...
I'm surrounded by cattle ranches so fly predators are a waste of money as they are over-run by the flies from the hundreds if not thousands of cattle and if not everyone does them with fly issues...well it just doesn't work is all.

The chemicals that scare me are some of the fly sprays that claim excessive time protection for the horse...and people drown their horses in the stuff and apply way to often.
I choke just walking past that "mist" at shows/events as they spritz away...psst., pssst., pssst., psssst...
We as the applier are exposed just as the horse is... :?

Honestly, it is kind of nice to enter my home at the holiday time and have a scent of pine and evergreen trees...fresh gingerbread...greeting you.
Or having vanilla, cinnamon sticks and apple cider or citrus trees in bloom...when not dealing with flying pests...and only 1 scent used at a time. 
Just nice not to have to spritz a can of room air freshener having the machine do it for me...lazy I am I guess 

Never really thought about "the danger", but guess that is something to think about. However, I value not having to swat at and smack at bugs biting me, my horses and animals too..going to have to find a happy medium for sure.:wink:


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

jaydee said:


> I've been using Fly Predators as well for the last 3 years and although they do a really good job at reducing the numbers of flies and I have more than the recommended amount per horse than I need I still don't find they're enough on their own to manage without the sprays


We boarded in a stable using predators and there were almost no flies. The owner liberally doused the place with predators and kept the manure pile a ways from the barn. I can honestly say walking down the aisle I didn't need both hands to count how many flies I saw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CSS (Mar 11, 2013)

Many of the top boarding facilities in the country use the automatic spray systems. I've had one in my barn for 7 years. We bought it from Dead Fly Zone. They designed the system for us and we just followed their design when installing it. Our vet and farrier marvel at the lack of flies when they come to our barn. 

I can't remember what it was like to have a fly problem in my barn. The systems are low maintenance too.


----------

